# Greetings!



## JB1987 (21/11/13)

Hi guys 

Just thought I'd introduce myself, been vaping for about 9 months now and absolutely loving it, will never go back to smoking again. Currently own a Vamo, iTaste VV, few Ego's some Pro Tanks and some Nova's. Thinking about getting a Nemesis mod from capevapingsupplied.co.za with a Kick, terrible addiction wanting new shiny things all the time http://www.capevapingsupplies.co.za/

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fred1sa (21/11/13)

Welcome bud. The nemesis is one sweet looking mech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (21/11/13)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum JB1987 looking forward to your contributions in the forum, time for some new blood on here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

Hey JB! Hope jou have a good time here! Yes, New blood is always welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/13)

Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (21/11/13)

Welcome to a great community!
Feel free to ask questions, and join in. As you can see, you will find plenty support here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (21/11/13)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Been a member of UKVapers for a while but it's great having something a bit more local. I see the suppliers are also picking up, hopefully we can see a larger range of products in the near future, it would be great not having to rely on FastTech and our dependable SA Post Office for something different

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/11/13)

Welcome JB. Congrats on the 9 months smoke free, that is awesome. Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (21/11/13)

Hi and welcome JB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Jakes (21/11/13)

Welcome JB, great group of people here and very helpfull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/11/13)

hi there and welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WV2021 (14/11/21)

Welcome JB1987 the forum sure has helped me a lot since I joined them and advise and expert advice you get in here is great. Keep on Vaping.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/11/21)

WV2021 said:


> Welcome JB1987 the forum sure has helped me a lot since I joined them and advise and expert advice you get in here is great. Keep on Vaping.


Think its a bit to late bud. He joined in 2013

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## WV2021 (14/11/21)

Sorry bud did not check date
@Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

